# New Rhom 4-5 Inches



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

just picked this guy up from big als here in toronto. they had him labelled as a piraya which cracked me up cuz clearly hes a serra. any ideas of what type or too early to say. if i were to guess i would say sanchezi.


----------



## rhom2112 (Feb 22, 2013)

thats defo a sanchezi


----------



## GreenPiranha (Feb 21, 2013)

rhom2112 said:


> thats defo a sanchezi


Sanchezi i also think, nice fish


----------



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for the help guys ! hes settling in quite nicely


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Sanchezi for sure.


----------



## AngryRhom (Dec 2, 2012)

Serrasalmus Sanchezi


----------

